
EU VAT action - FenugreekAcerb
http://euvataction.org/
======
roddux
Two key points:

> From 1 Jan 2015, as a seller, you have to pay VAT in any EU buyer’s country,
> at that country’s VAT rate, even if you aren’t in the EU.

> To prove where the buyer is, you need two non-contradictory pieces of
> information, which you need to store for _10 years_.

Holy crap. How didn't I hear about this before?

